# McRib is back! can't wait til cheat day!



## banker23 (Nov 3, 2011)

Took a cheat day early and double fisted 2 McRibs for lunch! 44 g protein and 50 g of fat! (I take up to two cheat days, always on Sunday and I save one for during the week so that's what this was). Macros for the day should actually stay even as I'm eating a can of salmon (90g protein w/bones and skin) for dinner with green beans.


----------



## troubador (Nov 3, 2011)

Are they really that good? I don't think I've ever had one but people talk about 'the McRib is back' like it's the second coming of Christ.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 3, 2011)

*McRib is back!*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 3, 2011)

negged op for being a black  guy


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2011)

i tried one years ago and thought it was awful. nothing at all like real ribs taste.


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 3, 2011)

mcribbs are crack. pull out the pickles tho. wtf is with a pickle in a mcribb anway


----------



## af92 (Nov 3, 2011)

Definitely not the same as they used to be.  But then again, fast food is mostly sh!t anyhow.  lol.


----------



## Ted Shred (Nov 3, 2011)

Heard a great line awhile back:

"After eating at McDonald's, I don't feel full, I just feel.... different."


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ted Shred said:


> Heard a great line awhile back:
> 
> "After eating at McDonald's, I don't feel full, I just feel.... different."



Is that good or bad???


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 3, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Is that good or bad???



Probably bad. I used to eat the McNuggets back during the "supersize" days and I would always feel like crap the rest of the day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 3, 2011)

djlance said:


> Probably bad. I used to eat the McNuggets back during the "supersize" days and I would always feel like crap the rest of the day.



Feel like crap then hungry an hour later


----------



## ExLe (Nov 3, 2011)

af92 said:


> Definitely not the same as they used to be. But then again, fast food is mostly sh!t anyhow. lol.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 4, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Took a cheat day early and double fisted 2 McRibs for lunch! 44 g protein and 50 g of fat! (I take up to two cheat days, always on Sunday and I save one for during the week so that's what this was). Macros for the day should actually stay even as I'm eating a can of salmon (90g protein w/bones and skin) for dinner with green beans.


 

If you like that crap you might like this...






YouTube Video


----------



## banker23 (Nov 4, 2011)

troubador said:


> Are they really that good? I don't think I've ever had one but people talk about 'the McRib is back' like it's the second coming of Christ.


 
It's like pork ribs that have been de-boned,  pre-chewed, then spit out and reconstituted into a meat patty. You really don't even have to chew it...it's awesummm! 

My guts are made of cast iron so I don't feel sick or lethargic from this stuff, plus I don't get fries or coke when I get fast food treats so that probably helps...I honestly think it's good to eat stuff like this from time to time so the body doesn't get too spoiled with "clean" food all the time.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 4, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> negged op for being a black guy


 





Are you serious bro? Cold hearted!


----------



## banker23 (Nov 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> If you like that crap you might like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
what were you referring to as crap? the mcrib or the can of salmon and green beans...? or all of it? Can't get youtube at work so I can't see it.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


>



MEME's on a Friday


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 4, 2011)

I put "Yes!...the mcrib is back...'' on my facebook the other day and my friend said "back?....I'm sure it never really left your digestive track!"


And no they are nothing like they used to be..  Still gotta get my fill though...Mcrib,fries and an orange hi-c.  mmmmm


----------



## jimm (Nov 5, 2011)

troubador said:


> Are they really that good? I don't think I've ever had one but people talk about 'the McRib is back' like it's the second coming of Christ.


 

hahahaha


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 5, 2011)

I guess whenever I hear Mc<anything>, my first thought is Mcwhatthefuckisinit?


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 5, 2011)

F the mcrib, its all about 2 double quarter pounders. No cheese of course, for health reasons....


----------



## ExLe (Nov 5, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> F the mcrib, its all about 2 double quarter pounders. No cheese of course, for health reasons....


 

I'm with you... Best thing on the menu...

Have you seen the Double pounder?!...

The video is stupid, but it shows the burger...






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2011)

McFoam? McRib found to contain same ingredient as gym mats - WGHP

People have strong feelings about the elusive McRib sandwich but a new article in Time Magazine’s Healthland blog may change some opinions.
 										                                                                                                                           The article identified 70 different ingredients that go into the boneless, rib-shaped, sauce-slathered concoction.
 Azodicarbonamide is one ingredient found in the sandwich's bun and,  according to Healthland, is most commonly used in the manufacturing of  foam gym mats and the soles of shoes.
 The blog also noted that the 70 ingredients, including  Azodicarbonamide, exist in very small quantities and will almost  certainly leave anyone eating a McRib unharmed.
 Still, Azodicarbonamide is a substance banned in Europe and strictly regulated by the FDA.
 Even if the McRib won't harm your outright it is, like most other things, best enjoyed in moderation.
 On top of its ingredient list, keep in mind that one of the  sandwiches, which is offered for a limited time, comes in at 500  calories with 980 mg of sodium.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 6, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I'm with you... Best thing on the menu...
> 
> Have you seen the Double pounder?!...
> 
> ...


 
Sweet Christ, that little bastard ate the whole thing! I'm hungry now


----------



## caaraa (Nov 6, 2011)

nothing at all like real ribs taste.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2011)

buy ribs and a good bbq sauce 
cook ribs in sauce on low in a crock pot all day

get your broiler nice and hot

spread ribs on broiler pan

add a bit more sauce n broil 2 or 3 minutes each side.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 6, 2011)

Mmmm sounds good...
And I meant you, not that food


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Nov 6, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ExLe* 

 
_I'm with you... Best thing on the menu..._

_Have you seen the Double pounder?!..._

_The video is stupid, but it shows the burger..._

_YouTube Video _




bigbenj said:


> Mmmm sounds good...
> And I meant you, not that food


 
bigbenj, you made me blush...


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 6, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## banker23 (Nov 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.myfox8.com/news/kcpq-mcr...gredient-at-gym-mats-20111103,0,2411956.story
> Even if the McRib won't harm your outright it is, like most other things, best enjoyed in moderation.



exactly.


----------



## .V. (Nov 6, 2011)

They are probably the most unhealthy thing that I eat.  When they are available, I have one about once a month on a cheat day.  Why?  Because they are undoubtedly the best tasting of all unhealthy things.

Besides, on carb loading day...have one for the last meal, have something somewhat healthy for breakfast and hit the gym...that's when I'm my strongest...gotta be the McRib.


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> McFoam? McRib found to contain same ingredient as gym mats - WGHP
> 
> People have strong feelings about the elusive McRib sandwich but a new article in Time Magazine???s Healthland blog may change some opinions.
> The article identified 70 different ingredients that go into the boneless, rib-shaped, sauce-slathered concoction.
> Azodicarbonamide is one ingredient found in the sandwich's bun and,  according to Healthland, is most commonly used in the manufacturing of  foam gym mats and the soles of shoes.



gym matts???!!! that explains the deliciousness


----------



## bb75 (Nov 6, 2011)

I had mcd's last night for the first time I'n a long while my cheat meal wAs nachos and guacamole two steak tacos left the mexicN place and stopped for a angus burger with cheese no ltm just katsup fn slamming I love life 

EAT,TRAIN,SLEEP


----------



## USMC (Nov 7, 2011)

Fucking nasty, that is all. Different strokes though.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 7, 2011)

when i was a little stoner and broke i could get a shake and 4 double mcdoubles ad big mac souce. LMAO soooo amazing. now i usually just get a couple plain mcchickens with cheese and add bbq suace never tried a mcrib tho... maybe ill give it a go?


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 7, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> gym matts???!!! that explains the deliciousness


 wtf bro never mind ill pass


----------



## b2010now (Nov 11, 2011)

Tried a mcrib for the first time in years.   Def not my thing.


----------



## PARS N MORE (Nov 11, 2011)

i eat 4 or 5 a day


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 12, 2011)

PARS N MORE said:


> i eat 4 or 5 a day



They are talking about sandwiches not dark sausage.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 26, 2014)

Besides the gnarly chemicals you're really eating restructured pig innards coated in salt,  specifically tripe, heart, and scalded stomachs. Offal has become trendy  thanks to the nose-to-tail movement...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 26, 2014)

[h=3]McDonald's McRib[/h]             "The  way it looks before we put the sauce on it is absolutely revolting. It  doesn't look like meat at all, it looks like a scab," 



Read more:  http://www.businessinsider.com/what-fast-food-workers-refuse-to-eat-2013-10?op=1#ixzz2uRIpvMTz
​


----------

